# LONDEX FLIP FLOP RELAY



## shahramin (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi dear all

I have this LONDEX relay for a while but I was unable to locate any data, history, or price for it.

Is this flip-flop relay worthy of keeping?

Your comments will be appreciated
Thank you all


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Trying to sell on Ebay huh?


----------



## shahramin (Dec 20, 2021)

If it's something, why not!


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Might be worth more as an antique ?


----------



## shahramin (Dec 20, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> Might be worth more as an antique ?


Well can't put it as a decorative thingy in my living room!
(I love to, my wife will throw it out)


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

what i meant was sell it as an antique lol


----------



## shahramin (Dec 20, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> what i meant was sell it as an antique lol


But I really what to find the history, year, manual or maker
That's cool to know


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

You have one nice relay. As with anything it is worth more for a collector item than useful. 
I could not find anything on it and have never seen a stand alone relay like that. In a panel in the old days yes it was a common type.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

It's a paper weight, we did learn though, that wives are alike in different countries


----------



## shahramin (Dec 20, 2021)

CA C-10 said:


> It's a paper weight, we did learn though, that wives are alike in different countries


For sure!


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

if mama aint happy ...... nobody is happy


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

CA C-10 said:


> It's a paper weight, we did learn though, that wives are alike in different countries


Lol aint that the truth


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Swap the guts, cnc some fins on the face, anodize it an awesome color, and make a doorbell out of it


----------



## shahramin (Dec 20, 2021)

taglicious said:


> Swap the guts, cnc some fins on the face, anodize it an awesome color, and make a doorbell out of it


It would have been great if the body wasn't made of plastic!


----------

